# Peg on bottom of Spiral-X cams



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

As can be seen in my signature, I've recently acquired a Vantage Elite. It is equipped with Spiral-X cams.

Now, as is, the bow is just slightly too short in terms of draw length. I saw this peg (shown in the picture) and I switched the peg from slot 1 to slot 2. The draw length is a lot better on me now. Since I don't have a draw board handy, how much does this affect the letoff and the DL?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thats a stop peg that should change letoff from 65 to 75 i think, but yes on hoyts its for letoff, have them on my katera Z3 cams and my C2 but i take it off on that bow to try it out. should be in your manual or if you dont have one then you can access it thru hoyts website


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> thats a stop peg that should change letoff from 65 to 75 i think, but yes on hoyts its for letoff, have them on my katera Z3 cams and my C2 but i take it off on that bow to try it out. should be in your manual or if you dont have one then you can access it thru hoyts website


I looked in the manual and for some mysterious reason it is completely silent about this peg. ukey:

Then again, the manual seems to be a bit... spotty on Spiral-X coverage.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

oh ok, every hoyt i have its for letoff and there 65 to 75% so im thinking it should be the same for the spirals also. not 100%


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I was told the peg is for let-off and the different holes for varying that let-off, somewhere between 50-65% depending upon which hole you install it in (1,2 or 3). I have mine set in the hole farthest to the outside of the cam which should be the 65% hole, but the let-off doesn't seem to be as much as my other bow with C2 cams at 65%. Could just be the draw cycle is much different between the two and it just FEELS like less let-off cause I'm on the wall quicker.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*the way i use the peg*

the stop peg is used only for setting my draw,i put it in the #3 hole + adjust my draw (twist the buss + control )till i'm pulling hard on the peg then i take out the peg + what happens is your draw goes about 1/8 longer (thats why you want to be hard on the peg) + you get a valley.
this takes some time but you mite find it well spent. to do this you have to keep playing with the timing / you want it to have the bus + control cables coming off the flat part off the top cam + the peg on the bottom cam at the same time not hitting at the same time.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm. I may try putting the peg to hole #3 if it gets me less letoff. (I hold better on the target with less letoff.)

I figured that the draw length difference is negligible. An extra 1/8" in DL would help a bit, though.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

The new spirals, like the old Spirals have a letoff adjustment from 55-65%. It also affects DL slightly, but that can be recovered with cable adjustments.

One thing you'll find is that moving the post may give you some wacky flight as it alters cam timing a bit. This can also be corrected with a turn or two to bus/yoke cables, dfepending on where you are on ATA and DL.

The old Spirals gave me the best of everything at the 65% spot, but then again, I'm not everybody.


----------

